# no signal on even transponders!!



## SlyDog10 (Jan 28, 2003)

Came home today, and I'm getting an intermittent signal on even transponders. when the signal shows, it shows 98%, but it comes and goes. I've had a strong signal for years, and there is no trees or anything blocking it.

I have the HD dish, can it be the multiswitch? only seems to happen on the even ones.???

What can I do? the games start back up in 10 minutes.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I suspect that you have a connection problem, this occurs when the 18v signal to select the even TPs doesn't get to the switch. Make sure all are tight and secure. Check for any corrosion. Swap the connections on the back of the TiVo and see if the problem changes. Try a reboot as well.


----------



## gradient (Mar 18, 2006)

The same type of thing happened with my box. DirecTV sent a technician out (for the $60 fee) who determined that one of the satellite inputs had shorted out and that the unit needed to be replaced. It was still under warranty and Best Buy exchanged it without incident. 

You might check the coax's going in to the Satellite 1 & 2 connections, but if the warranty is active the tech they send out may give you a pass for a new box.


----------



## SlyDog10 (Jan 28, 2003)

I reset all 3 of my boxes and that seemed to work so far, HOWEVER, I noticed it started happening again today for about 10 minutes. I didn't do anything, and the problem just went away. At this point it seems real intermittent. I don't see how the box(es) could be the problem since it was happening on all 3 at the same time. I have a 5x8 multiswitch, but that seems to check out also. I'd like a tech to come out (for free), but I know what will happen - he'll come out and everything will be working (like it is as of now). I guess I'm stuck until it happens at a constant rate (which will be real frustrating if it does).


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check the outside connections for corrosion. You need to unscrew them and look inside because from the outside they may look okay.


----------

